# pregnant after partners vasectomy reversal



## twins

Have never posted on a forum before so bear with me. Just wanted to put a message of hope on for everyone ttc.

My partner had his vasectomy done 11 years ago so we were told that chances of success with a reversal were low, research I'd done suggested 10% chance. My partner had the reversal last year, we had to pay for this privately but were given odd of around 50%. We conceived after about 9 months and subsequenly found out were having twins due in october. I know how upsetting ttc can be but have hope. Ive been attending lots of birth prep classes and so many mums to be have similar positive stories too.


----------



## mamadonna

congratulations and thanks


----------



## ocean_pearl

Congratulations! :)


----------



## princesspie

Awww thats great news and im sure it will give alot of ladies on here the hope they need.
BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTHxxx
thanks for sharing your story and i wish you all the best for the future


----------



## cheekybint

Congratulations to you both!! :)

Thank you for sharing your story. I am in similar circumstances, although it was me who had the reversal and it's always great to read about other people's success, it gives me hope for mine!


----------



## puddycats

awwwwwwww really happy for you and a huge congrats xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hi thats great news! :thumbup:

Have just read your post after searching Vasectomy Reversal. We have ours booked for 13th Sept and it's been 8 years since the Vasectomy and I am 25 so we live in hope that these factors will go in our favour. 

And twins too! Thats fab! :thumbup: We would love twins, do you know the sex of them yet? 

Well congrats again and keep us all posted!

:wave:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats!


----------



## moochacha

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations xxx


----------



## v2007

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxxxx


----------



## wannabeprego

twins said:


> Have never posted on a forum before so bear with me. Just wanted to put a message of hope on for everyone ttc.
> 
> My partner had his vasectomy done 11 years ago so we were told that chances of success with a reversal were low, research I'd done suggested 10% chance. My partner had the reversal last year, we had to pay for this privately but were given odd of around 50%. We conceived after about 9 months and subsequenly found out were having twins due in october. I know how upsetting ttc can be but have hope. Ive been attending lots of birth prep classes and so many mums to be have similar positive stories too.

Congrats to you hun on your :bfp::happydance::happydance:

Thanks for sharing your story. This gives me hope since my DH had a vasectomy over 14 years ago and we had it reversed about 8 months ago and i am TTC my first. :winkwink::flower:


----------



## live_in_hope

wannabeprego said:


> twins said:
> 
> 
> Have never posted on a forum before so bear with me. Just wanted to put a message of hope on for everyone ttc.
> 
> My partner had his vasectomy done 11 years ago so we were told that chances of success with a reversal were low, research I'd done suggested 10% chance. My partner had the reversal last year, we had to pay for this privately but were given odd of around 50%. We conceived after about 9 months and subsequenly found out were having twins due in october. I know how upsetting ttc can be but have hope. Ive been attending lots of birth prep classes and so many mums to be have similar positive stories too.
> 
> Congrats to you hun on your :bfp::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story. This gives me hope since my DH had a vasectomy over 14 years ago and we had it reversed about 8 months ago and i am TTC my first. :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

Me too!! You've given us lots of hope too! We are booked in for a VR on 13th Sept, although its only been 8yrs since original vasec, its always great to hear about everybodies success!! yay!! Congrats again!! :thumbup:


----------



## LittlePants

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tallybee

Thanks for the hope ladies! We are TTC after my partner's vas reversal which he had in May, and we just got confirmation that the op was technically successful :) it had been nearly 10 years since the original op and only 1 side was able to be reattached, so great news... fingers crossed!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey!!

I've created a poll for people to contribute who have conceived or know somebody who has conceived after a VR and to state how long it took them. I would love it if you could drop in and add your vote/comment.

I thought it'd be a good idea for all those who have just had a VR or those wanting to see the results of the people on here all in one place.

Thanks!! :wave:

https://www.babyandbump.com/success...tomy-reversal-long-you-somebody-you-know.html​


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :D:D


----------

